# E-mails from the future?



## alra111 (Nov 25, 2007)

I sometimes get spam e-mail from a future date, i.e.:

From:	"Las Vegas Giveaway" <Dawn@nuttydeal.com>  Add to Address Book  Add Mobile Alert 
Yahoo! DomainKeys has confirmed that this message was sent by nuttydeal.com. Learn more
To:	rafagon17@yahoo.com
Subject:	 Participate now for your free $1000 Bellagio Gift Certificate!
Date:	 Mon, 18 Jan 2038 17:59:59 -0800

I'm sure this can be done manually with terminal and communicating with the mail port, but I have done searches online and can't seem to find the process.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Qion (Nov 25, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_travel


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 25, 2007)

What is it that you want to do? Send spam? 

Those who send spam use lots of techniques to fool the various types of spam filters, the origin date is just another attempt to bypass the filters (can't block an email that doesn't exist yet, eh? or - does it?)

It's spam - nothing to see here!

Watch out for the time-travel paradoxes! You might be able to read an email before you get it!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, the spammers have just seen the future Futurama movie, thatswhy the spam all comes from the future...


----------



## artov (Nov 26, 2007)

And the date is important : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem


----------

